

How New York Times created "Money on the Bench" interactive charts - keywonc
http://chartsnthings.tumblr.com/post/50552480924/sketches-from-money-on-the-bench

======
keywonc
Is it Quartz composer they are using to prototype the charts, before moving
onto D3?

